# Which one should i get?



## lhfnfj (May 8, 2015)

I am going to buy a new air compressor,but i have no idea which one should i buy,Greeloy® GA-61/15 Portable Air Compressor :
*Specification*
One Drive One Model
Power: 600W
Air Flow: 118L/min
Noise Level: 52dB
Max Pressure: 8Bar
Tank Capacity: 15L
Weight: 18KG
Product Size: 40*18*51cm


*Greeloy® GA-61W Portable Air Compressor :
*
*Specification*
One Drive One Model
Power: 600W
Air Flow: 118L/min
Noise Level: 52dB
Max Pressure: 8Bar
Tank Capacity: 25L
Weight: 24KG
Product Size: 54*35*57cm
Which one should be better?


----------



## LansCompany (Apr 3, 2015)

Just to get a better idea, what are you going to be using the compressor for?


----------

